# Ortho headphones based on Planar speakers



## marcan

*Introduction*
 About ten years ago, Monsoon Audio put on the computer market nice little speakers. Based on the flat planar technology, the sound was incredible for these little speakers and for a decent price (100 $ for the MM-702). 
 Being instantly hooked by the sound, I bought several models: two MM-702 and one MM-2000.





 MM-702




 MM-2000

 Unfortunately, Monsoon Audio is now bankrupt since several years and the only way to find those is sometimes on ebay.
 The soundstage was amazing and medium was particularly refined and detailed. I haven’t heard this kind of medium on electro dynamic loudspeakers (I used to work as audio engineer/mixer). The only drawback was in the bass department. The flat panel didn’t go below 200 hz and the subwoofer couldn’t decently fill the gap up there. The low mid was also a little thin. Also they were very directive, meaning you had a small sweet spot but because there were little room reflections, the sweet spot was really… sweet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I was so in love with the sound that I often ended sandwiched between them…
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The first think I noticed was that the low mid issue disappeared. Obviously the limitation in the low department was partly due to the sound cancellation between the front and the rear of the speakers. Being bored to place the speakers manually around my head and based on the previous observation (about sound cancelation), I started to think about making headphones based on the flat panel satellite of the monsoon speakers.

*The construction*




 Original Monsoon flat panel speaker


 The main goals were:
 1.Accurately place them on my ears
 2.Avoid sound cancelation between the front and the rear of the panel

 I’m usually not a pro at building anything (any amplifier I have done when I was young blew out instantly), but when sound is in question I can be very persistent.
 So I grab what I had around me (toilet paper and adhesive tape) and start the work.
 As you can see, I didn’t really care about the esthetic aspect of the beast, just the sound…
 A juicy headphone amp was required, so I used my Grace Design Model 901 which is quite generous.




 Grace Design Model 901


*The beast* (probably funnier than beautiful)
 I know this is April 1rst and it will probably make you laugh but it’s real.
 [












 Don't ask me to show it on my head, I look like a fool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*The sound*
 The sound is wonderful. The lush, the separation, the details, the speed, the transient, the image, the soundstage are gorgeous and aren’t even comparable to other traditional headphones (I’d like to listen to ortho’s tho).
 I can hear that some dynamic compression is going on (all amp, speakers and headphones do compress the dynamic anyway).
Bass
 You have a gentle roll off below 80 hz, so the two last octave are recessed and therefore it lakes impact. Otherwise, the bass above 80 hz are very clean and warm especially bass notes.
Medium
 Mediums are breathtaking. From low mid till high mid, everything is well balanced, defined and consistent. Voices are unbeleiveble: Close your eyes and the singer is just in front of you. No dicussion here. All the little details (breath, mouth, fingers on the strings, room, little noise, ...) and transient are fabulous. You can’t miss it.
Treble
 Trebles are lightning, lush, fruity and detailed, never sibilant. A slight roll off start around 14 khz but nothing annoying (especially with the aggressive mix/mastering nowadays) and probably better than the vast majority of headphones anyway. Actually, it isn’t more than -3 db at 17.5 khz, my personal limit.

*The comfort*
 Not really. Especially for someone who hasn’t the same head size. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Price*
 None. Recycling!

*Improvement*
 The most noticeable drawback is the limited frequency response. It starts to very gently roll off below 80 hz and above 14 khz.

 For the top end, I tried some equalization but these headphones are so sensitive that I couldn’t find any equalizer, even pro/high end equalizer, that didn’t jeopardize the overall sound. I also tried to upsample the DAC, it opened a bit the top end but again I could hear the upsampling artefact. Finally, I preferred to keep it simple and forgot about the equalizer and the upsampling. 

 In the bass and sub bass department, it was more annoying. So I decided to solve this with an old idea: Add a subwoofer in the equation.
 Headphones are interesting because they can deliver a phase and time consistent sound at a fairly loud level. Loudspeakers can’t do that mainly because of the room reflections and because you need several drivers in order to deliver a sufficient acoustic pressure. Several drivers means that you need a crossover that will destroy the phase consistency of the sound.
 Now, headphones have a drawback: the physical impact of the sound is limited. Actually, sounds below 200 hz start to be felt by the body and below 50 hz are mainly felt. Therefore, the idea to add the subwoofer.
 Thanks to my Motu ultralite which has eight analog output and inside foobar (with the crossover dsp), I time aligned the subwoofer (a velodyne CHT-15) with my monsoon based headphones.




 Velodyne CHT-15





 Time alignment in Foobar Crossover dsp (subwoofer is channel 4 and headphones are channels 5-6

 I disabled the low pass filter on the subwoofer and the dsp (letting the natural roll off of the subwoofer and avoiding phase issue), checked the phase, blended to taste and voilà.
 Both layered pretty nicely. I have now bass extension and physical impact with my DIY ortho planar headphones.

 It’s sound heaven now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Comments and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## marozie

Oh my! Firstly, let me say that I used to have the MM-702 back in the day, and I would completely agree with your descirption -- excellent imaging and detail, but very weak in the low end. Your idea isn't too far off from the AKG K1000, really. If you could disassemble the panels (and I don't know if that's really even possible) and mount them on an actual (no offense) headband you might have something. Proof of concept: A. Fabrication: Um, not an A.


----------



## Head Injury

I think you've officially dethroned the Jecklin Floats. Congratulations on the sound though.


----------



## Postal_Blue

Excellent! Waiting for some Duggeh creations to show up in this thread.


----------



## gbacic

I demand pictures for great Justice!


----------



## JadeEast

You Sir deserve a whole box of cookies.


----------



## dean0

LMAO , well done


----------



## cheemo

Wow head-fi has no limits!


----------



## momomo6789

LOL !!!!!!! hahaha TAKe a good picture with it on please !


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Great April Fool's Thread, it's funny as hell, even if real.


----------



## krmathis

Well done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Do not score much points for looks though. But who cares..


----------



## marcan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Do not score much points for looks though. But who cares.._

 

Not me. I don't see them when I'm using them


----------



## Brestinder

how big is driver inside the speekers? i think i would be able to fit them into hd580 body, that could sound interesting ^^

 I post picture, how i imagine my conception... there will be only a little problem with headband.


----------



## marcan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Brestinder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how big is driver inside the speekers? i think i would be able to fit them into hd580 body, that could sound interesting ^^_

 

Small for speakers but pretty big for an headphone. It's a rectangle of 21x11 cm.
 Don't be fooled by the two cylinders at the ear level, it ain’t the drivers, it’s just two used tape roll. I made it in order to control the sound cancelation from behind the driver.


----------



## marcan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Brestinder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I post picture, how i imagine my conception... there will be only a little problem with headband._

 

Nice, particularly compare to mine!


----------



## Brestinder

you said 21x11 cm?? ... catastrophy ^^

 have monsoon made something smaller?


----------



## marcan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Brestinder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you said 21x11 cm?? ... catastrophy ^^

 have monsoon made something smaller?_

 

I think the MM-1000 was a tad smaller, but not a huge difference.


----------



## Duggeh

Unless you post with it on, it doesn't count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used full size dynamic speakers for mine. 4 inch cones.


----------



## wualta

Songistix did make a smaller version. Look for the MH-500 and 502. There's a 5.1 version called the 505. These used a smaller isodynamic driver, but the magnets are big and fat and heavy, plus they're offset from one another, an older design that's not as good. Still, you can sometimes find the planar drivers sold by themselves if you want to experiment.


----------



## SilverCans

congrats but I got to tell ya I don't think I laughed harder in 10 years after seeing your new, ur, umm, headphone creation,


----------



## atothex

Indeed.


----------



## Postal_Blue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Duggeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unless you post with it on, it doesn't count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Ha! I knew the Phonodome would show up.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Ok so I bought a pair of Magnepan MG-IIAs recently, an due to their age I need to repair them. However taking them apart and examining the construction... wouldn't this make for an extremely simple headphone driver? Mylar, small but conductive wires bonded to the mylar, attaching the mylar to a frame with a grid of powerful magnets behind. The hard parts would be figuring out the optimal tensile strength, cups, and ear pads. For a more exotic setup maybe a separate small section in the middle of the driver that is tenser for high frequency duty...

 After rebuilding my new maggies... maybe this would be worth a try? 

 If some more info is needed regarding how these planar magnetic drivers work, lookup magnepan.

 *Edit* The monsoon speakers look like they use ribbons instead of planar magnetics.


----------



## marcan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Duggeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unless you post with it on, it doesn't count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ok guys, lots of people asked for it. So I might consider posting a picture with my big "babies" around my head IF there is more than 150 replies from different users.
 But I warn you, it will probably end up on thiswillshockyou.com


----------



## JadeEast

+1


----------



## El_Doug

DO IT


----------



## i_djoel2000

i wanna see..


----------



## jageur272

Don't hold out on us!


----------



## ujamerstand

dew eeet

 on a side note, amb's appreciation thread took a few days before it got a few hundred posts, can't you make the requirements at least a bit easier?


----------



## marcan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ujamerstand* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dew eeet

 on a side note, amb's appreciation thread took a few days before it got a few hundred posts, can't you make the requirements at least a bit easier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Easier? I'm already getting worried...


----------



## dBel84

challenge accepted, lets see them..dB


----------



## logwed

You *WILL* wear these.


----------



## Kabeer

Yaaas!! I want to see too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! yay


----------



## marcan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *logwed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You *WILL* wear these._

 

Don't worry, I'm wearing them but you can't see it


----------



## jezz

I'm in for some HF schadenfreude.


----------



## MrSlim

wear'em baby..


----------



## earthpeople

Let's see it


----------



## Squirsier

So curious here....


----------



## SilverCans

Just wearing them? Nah, that would be too easy and would put them to their full potential. He's got to wear them while on the treadmill. I mean, look at the design, it oozes comfort and stability for such purposes


----------



## deadhead12

Ok, I'm in. Lets see em.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Pics or it didn't happen!

 Do it!


----------



## mteinum

I'm ready


----------



## cheemo

LOL. C'mon...


----------



## Mad Max




----------



## That dude

I bet you would look like you have a broken skull with them on. So probably then may we offer you a smidgen of sympathy.

 Go ahead.


----------



## MomijiTMO

PICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCS


----------



## koven

Do it.


----------



## kydsid

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## magicalpig

lol pics for sure.


----------



## J W

yes, do it!


----------



## gore.rubicon

WEAR THEM


----------



## frenchbat

Arts and crafts finally paid up huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously this is too huge not to show it


----------



## marcan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *frenchbat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Arts and crafts finally paid up huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously this is too huge not to show it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Indeed, it is huge!


----------



## ericj

Pics or it never happened!


----------



## Landis

There's an old saying my dad used to tell me, "you never quite know how something works until you put it on your head and take a picture of it." I think this applies here.


----------



## Zida

consider this my formal request. you're wearin' that sucker


----------



## krmathis

Pictures!


----------



## Planar_head

This Thread Needs MOAR Pics.

 (TTNMP)


----------



## gurubhai

pics !


----------



## ecclesand




----------



## wink

Pretty please - keep the rubes happy - post the damning evidence.
 Can you post an audio file to prove the things really work?


----------



## markkr

wanna see!!


----------



## AgentVX

+1 for pictures!


----------



## wualta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dr. Strangelove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Ok so I bought a pair of Magnepan MG-IIAs recently... wouldn't this make for an extremely simple headphone driver?

 *Edit* The monsoon speakers look like they use ribbons instead of planar magnetics._

 

There's evidence (uncovered by our orthoninjas) that JVC tried a single-ended headphone back in the day and decided not to market it. Single-ended requires lots of surface area to keep bass distortion down. With big door-sized speakers, no problem. With headphones...

 The Monsoon satellites are true planar magnetics. Songistix licensed the design from Bruce Thigpen's Eminent Technology company. Eminent Tech made their own planar computer speakers, but Sonigistix/Monsoon made them affordable.

 And yes, let's see those photos!


----------



## 120717

This should be interesting.


----------



## stewtheking

In. On.


----------



## notmuchcash

This is a must see.


----------



## dcpoor

pics nao


----------



## c12mech

I too would like to see pics.


----------



## Olli1324

Why not... pics


----------



## nylan8301

I just really want to see you wear them. 

 Sound like a really cool project as well...just needs better design...


----------



## MightyFine Shindig

I want to see them on your noggin


----------



## 8xOverMsOctober

+1 towards the 150 post count


----------



## MCC

count++;


----------



## koven

if everyone posted twice, this would go a lot faster


----------



## SillyHoney

Count me in.

 But 150 posts requirement is not cool, really


----------



## marcan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wualta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Monsoon satellites are true planar magnetics. Songistix licensed the design from Bruce Thigpen's Eminent Technology company. Eminent Tech made their own planar computer speakers, but Sonigistix/Monsoon made them affordable._

 

From Wiki:
_"Monsoon-branded speakers, whether sold by Sonigistix or Level 9, have developed an almost cult-like following due to their perceived high sound quality and accuracy, particularly uncommon (at the time of their run) for the personal computer marketplace. Dedicated owners of Monsoon flat panel speakers will often go to great lengths to keep their old Monsoons running, primarily because it is commonly held that available new replacements made and sold by other manufacturers are seen as inferior-sounding"_

 So I guess the driver isn’t produced anymore. That’s a shame because they could produce wonderful "à la K1000" ortho's headphones with them…
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What surprised me was that, while these speakers wasn't able to go lower than 200 hz on the paper, they actually go much lower than that but you couldn't hear it. But with a "good" seal, you can hear/feel as low as 20 hz (with maybe -6db). I guess with a very good seal (so probably not mine), it should be possible to have an extended low end. Clearly, my construction isn't symetrical because the bass response isn't perfectly in the middle. With a pure tone, the bass is a bit better on the left spekaer (unless the speakers aren't perfectly balanced). You can't directly hear it with music but it should be punchier and more defined if the bass response was symetrical.


----------



## marcan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pretty please - keep the rubes happy - post the damning evidence.
 Can you post an audio file to prove the things really work?_

 

With binaural mics, so you really enjoy the sound


----------



## ecclesand

Pics of them on your cranium, man!!!


----------



## wualta

Correct-- the classic Monsoon-branded computer speakers disappeared from the marketplace in North America around 2002. The Level 9 Planar Media replacements weren't quite as good but still worth getting for experimentation.


----------



## maverickronin

Pics Please!

 Also, I have to say those Monsoons did sound quite good. I have a friend who had a set back in the day. They're the second best set of "multimedia" speakers I've ever heard. The best are the Boston Acoustic Digital Media Theater's. I haven't heard the newer Logitec's though, they're supposed to be rather good as well.


----------



## MrGreen

pics


----------



## chahahc

NEED PICS......NAOW!


----------



## francisdemarte




----------



## 120717

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *francisdemarte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

This will quench my thirst for absurdity...for now


----------



## marcan

Cmon girls, that's all you'v got!?


----------



## demoNMaCHiN3

PICS!?


----------



## Xan7hos

do it.


----------



## Amarphael

Carpe Diem man, You will be famous!


----------



## Mr_Junesequa

be a man, be proud of your work!


----------



## St3ve

It, perhaps, has a touch of the:







 You have seen the future, and it is a Tune-Bonnet

 Wear it with pride (and post photography).


----------



## dreamwhisper

^ _ ^


----------



## dean0




----------



## marcan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dean0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_


----------



## Mr Joboto

Just do it


----------



## gurubhai

Are we there yet ?


----------



## 11amaberry

I'd love to see you put them on!


----------



## oqvist

Pics... I count my two cats in as well.


----------



## oyakodon

dem speakerphones ... show me dem ... on your head.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

I'm begging you ...


----------



## wantmyf1

Doing my part to keep this at the top of the "New Posts" thread


----------



## lecky

DOOOOOOOOIT.


----------



## TheShaman

/signed


----------



## chrisssssssss2

PUT IT ON YOUR HEAD!!!!!


----------



## freakydrew

put it on your head already!
 (and take a pic and post it as well)
 then fiber glass the sucker up and sell it for a mint!


----------



## Racio

hahaha! I can't wait to see you wearing those!


----------



## SolidSnake3

Aw man this is going to be awesome


----------



## rhythmdevils

PICTURES!


----------



## sachu

pics!!


----------



## Roger Strummer

We're getting closer to the pics!!!


----------



## miloxo

That thing is probably the most epic thing ive seen in a long time! o.O'

 PICS! : D


----------



## Killercrush

ePICneSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## shaggy

pics?


----------



## jjinh

come on head-fi we're nearly up to 150 replies!


----------



## germanturkey

pics now


----------



## iPoodz

One step closer?


----------



## Necrolic

Oh my god...


----------



## cyberidd

Ooo, I want to see these in action, maybe you could make a short film?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

He should wear them with a Borat style one piece thong. The only thing missing is the cup (beer) holder and an ash tray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering when someone would mention the bit about Bruce Thigpen licensing his ET panel design to Monsoon for their panels. The advantage of the ET panel vs Magnepan is pretty substantial. The ET panels are placed in the middle of a magnet sandwich (push pull) so the driver panel is always under equal uniform influence of the magnets vs the single backside magnet scheme Magnepan uses which means the larger the + signal the further away from optimum ( magnet panel gap) the planar panel is which translates into less control during large transient peaks. The second advantage is the method of which the voice coils are affixed to the mylar, the Maggies glue the conductors on which over time become lose and require repair at the factory while the ET panels have their voice coil material fused to the mylar and then laser etched to reveal uniform precise spacing. Magnepans true ribbon is still much superior to the ET "B" version tweeter ribbon but the difference from the B revision to the Maggie true ribbon has become smaller. Another tangible difference the ET design will give you is a higher SPL level vs the Maggie panel, 105 db vs 95db.

 I own both types of planar speakers and much prefer the ET's over the Magnepans (the QR series anyway).

 Peete.


----------



## Postal_Blue

Pics already.


----------



## Octavaryum

Oh dear god, please post pics of you wearing these!


----------



## dragonfyra

28 more to go! 

 Support to OP~ Would love to see this .


----------



## MrSlim

You know you Wanna...


----------



## MrSlim

Giant Marshmallow Planars, Yeah Baby..


----------



## RickEC

yourself pls? not your kids or whoever whatever ...


----------



## BoxOPwn

Getting close to pics.


----------



## MrSlim

C'mon Guys! this is taking way longer than it should..


----------



## MrSlim

We Want Pics!


----------



## MrSlim

Remember, we won't be laughing at you.. We'll be laughing with you..


----------



## RickEC

i have been looking for an avatar pic for a long long time ..... Could you at least ship that to me? I'll cover the shipping charges, both ways. I wish I have an AKG1000, I would trade that in.


----------



## marcan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RickEC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have been looking for an avatar pic for a long long time ..... Could you at least ship that to me? I'll cover the shipping charges, both ways. I wish I have an AKG1000, I would trade that in._

 

Sorry m8, can't live without them


----------



## dpmiller

I think we are at the double-dog dare point...


 Flick: Are you kidding? Stick my tongue to that stupid pole? That's dumb!
 Schwartz: That's 'cause you know it'll stick!
 Flick: You're full of it!
 Schwartz: Oh yeah?
 Flick: Yeah!
 Schwartz: Well I double-DOG-dare ya!
 Ralphie as Adult: [narrating] NOW it was serious. A double-dog-dare. What else was there but a "triple dare you"? And then, the coup de grace of all dares, the sinister triple-dog-dare.
 Schwartz: I TRIPLE-dog-dare ya!
 Ralphie as Adult: [narrating] Schwartz created a slight breach of etiquette by skipping the triple dare and going right for the throat!


----------



## francisdemarte

move it along!


----------



## drclaw

Come on, give us the pics!!


----------



## marcan

The clock is ticking


----------



## krmathis

Can I put two votes for pictures?


----------



## ak622

I just saw this thread, did head-fi hit the required number of posts yet?


----------



## 120717

First 9 pages, + ^ those posts, - OPs post, + this post=
 (9x15)+2-1+1=137


----------



## Squirsier

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P4Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First 9 pages, + ^ those posts, - OPs post, + this post=
 (9x15)+2-1+1=137_

 

Or you could just check the post number on the right of the post's frame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not much to go... let's make it this weekend guys and gals


----------



## jimmyzfu

Pics pls.


----------



## rembrant

Add me in. You will wear these for all of us to see. You created the monster Dr. Now it lives!


----------



## rhythmdevils

P


----------



## rhythmdevils

I


----------



## rhythmdevils

C


----------



## rhythmdevils

S


----------



## rhythmdevils

!
 !
 !
 !
 !


----------



## momomo6789

DO IT


----------



## ecclesand

#148...get your camera ready.


----------



## Olli1324

149.... which hero will get 150?


----------



## weibby




----------



## 11amaberry

One more.


----------



## Olli1324

LOL at that fat kid!!!


----------



## 120717

Nice combo Rhythmdevils


----------



## marcan

*[size=large]The beauty and the beast[/size]*


----------



## cheemo

^AWESOME^LOL...


----------



## Olli1324

Errr.. XD


----------



## ujamerstand

Oh. my. god. That picture is three hundred and sixty percent of pure awesomeness.


----------



## ecclesand

Who's the female with the other cans?


----------



## dBel84

Bravo !!

 ..dB


----------



## the_equalizer

Standing ovation !! LOL, man you made my day, what a cool pic!

 Thanks!


----------



## c12mech

AWESOME...Well worth the wait.


----------



## drclaw

We need a high res one now!!


----------



## freakydrew

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marcan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_








_

 

rockstar!

 thank you!!!!

 I heard Hustler is already shooting the xxx rated version!


----------



## Postal_Blue

Lol... Excellent.


----------



## TheShaman

Respect.


----------



## gurubhai

you sir are a fearless man & a true head-fier.

 respect.


----------



## marcan

I put a title to the picture:
*[size=large]The beauty and the beast[/size]*


----------



## oyakodon

LULZ !

 EPIC !


----------



## Landis

Haha, with those shades on you actually kind of pull the look off!


----------



## krmathis

Thank you!
 Takes quite a man to show off using those "headphones".


----------



## sachu

mmm..those cans in the back look umm sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :briggrin:


----------



## shaggy

cans!!!


----------



## RickEC

Now that's great! Few suggestions for better photo: 1) to improve the lighting, take one under broad daylight on a busy street, (2) smile without the shades, (3) use a SLR for better resolution.... for your kind consideration pls!


----------



## zephyr90

Am I the only one who thinks that the headphones aren't the most important thing in that picture?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zephyr90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am I the only one who thinks that the headphones aren't the most important thing in that picture? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nope! From some of the comments above it certainly do not seem like you are...


----------



## Zida

all in favour of buying marcan a better camera say 'yay'


----------



## marcan

yay


----------



## anetode

umm...


----------



## Duggeh

Yeah I cleaned it up nice, then decided that it would be ill-apt to post the cleaned up picture.

 I'm such a sniggering prude.


----------



## francisdemarte

Best thread ever!


----------



## NecroNeo

I'm not here too often, but this is undoubtedly my favorite thread in the history of Head-Fi. Move over, How to EQ your 'phones, you've been replaced by cans and a guy with toilet paper on his head.


----------



## anetode

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Duggeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I cleaned it up nice, then decided that it would be ill-apt to post the cleaned up picture.

 I'm such a sniggering prude._

 

I usually showcase my artistic skills only via bathroom walls, but this seemed like a worthy occasion for a filter.


----------



## netsky3

EPIC WIN!


----------



## arcer63

This man has figured out the internet... People were going to laugh... They'll still laugh, but they'll all feel bad about wanting to be him at the same time.
   
  EPIC WIN


----------



## Woody469

Hi,

   Not sure if I'm in the right place or not.

    I recently bought a pair of Yamaha HP-2's on eBay. They work great but the cord is all curly Q'ed and kind of dry. (I think they were made in 1976?) I know I paid way too much for them but that's another story.

    At any rate, I am looking for someone that can replace the cord. Please let me know if anyone is interested in helping. I look forward to hearing from people either way.

   

PS: I am in no hurry so there is no pressure.

 

Thank You !


----------



## scompton

You're in the wrong thread.  Post here http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/111193/orthodynamic-roundup/


----------



## JIGF

Great thread.


----------



## fark

I´m new here and just found this thread, it is 1:00 at night here in Sweden and I have only old, nagging neighbours, thats why I recently got this interest in headphones to begin with....
   
  ... but after reading this I just found myself litterally on my way down into the floor from laughing so hard my neighbours must be furious right now.  
   
  Should I somehow find myself without an appartment in the morning from getting kicket out I could at least say it was worth it, cause it was a long time since I laughed so hysterically, all by my self on top of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Though I must admit I´m interested in how they sound, ecpesially since I have never even heard any of those flat designed speakers before.


----------



## marcan

The sound is still great... even without the girl.


----------

